# Riggs Ambulance Merced, Ca



## Surf831 (May 9, 2012)

Any information about shifts, schedule, pay, or just anything that you would like to share, that would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## gg123 (May 23, 2012)

Surf831 said:


> Any information about shifts, schedule, pay, or just anything that you would like to share, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks!



Bump, I'm curious has well


----------



## mlutge (Jan 18, 2013)

60 hr weeks (3 twelves and a 24), union, $13.xx for new medics but they will increase your steps according to experience. I recently tested, there was a skills test, written test, and a psych test. Seems like a great place and I hope I get hired.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 23, 2013)

I doubt they'll be hiring right now as AMR is looking to move into Merced County and take over EMS operations from Riggs Ambulance. 

You can find more information here:
http://www.riggsambulance.com


----------



## mlutge (Jan 30, 2013)

I got a conditional job offer pending backgrounds. Super stoked.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2013)

I know they're related to the agency that I work for in some way shape or form, not sure how though. 

Congrats. 

Sounds like Riggs gets to keep that contract from what their website says. 

60 hour weeks is ridiculous. Forget that noise. Congrats on the job offer though dude!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> I know they're related to the agency that I work for in some way shape or form, not sure how though.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> ...



They've partnered up with SEMSA witch is a division of REMSA if I understand correctly. Also, Riggs will continue to hold the Exclusive Operating Agreement as the sole paramedic provider in Merced County until further notice.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 2, 2013)

Deleted post.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 19, 2014)

sorry to wake an old thread but Riggs came up in conversation with a partner at work. saw their site and I'm interested. any updates? I've also heard they prefer newer medics i guess to train them their way? thanks


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2014)

A 60-hour week is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## toyskater86 (Feb 19, 2014)

THAT is how American Ambulance Kings County (California) does it..One 48 hour shift immediately followed by a 12 hour day car, and then you off for the rest of the week..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> They've partnered up with SEMSA witch is a division of REMSA if I understand correctly. Also, Riggs will continue to hold the Exclusive Operating Agreement as the sole paramedic provider in Merced County until further notice.



SEMSA and REMSA are two completely separate entities. We are connected but they aren't a division of us. We're the biggest one of the three. Generally the most profitable as well. 

I'm actually employed by a company that isn't even listed above but is the private contractor that's underneath everything.

They based that contract style off of ours. It renews automatically provided you don't miss compliance two months in a row. If you do it goes up for bid.

I did a week long TOMS class with the TEMS Team from RAS. Great guys, ut damn they work for their money. I thought we had it bad...they run their asses off down there for those 60 hours.


----------



## Angel (Feb 19, 2014)

this is all second hand information, but EMTs make ~9hr, theres always OT but it doesn't start until after your scheduled shift. there's a written and a skills. shifts are 12s and 24s their contract expires in april so they may be doing lay offs, i don't know who is supposed to be taking over or if that entity is hiring.

i considered it too but its too far from me for that pay!


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2014)

FWIW, EMSA-OKC works 48 hrs/week in 4 12s and makes what they do.

Lots of other places are similar.

Working 60 hours a week is not a wise or really sustainable schedule unless you're pretty slow. Even then...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2014)

RocketMedic said:


> FWIW, EMSA-OKC works 48 hrs/week in 4 12s and makes what they do.
> 
> Lots of other places are similar.
> 
> Working 60 hours a week is not a wise or really sustainable schedule unless you're pretty slow. Even then...



I cant remember exactly how the schedules went but it was a mandatory 60 hours every other week I believe. 24s are for those with seniority. They don't run an ungodly amount of calls but due to the amount of units they run they stay busy. The have a few stations with assigned trucks but it's not uncommon to be pulled to post centrally at all hours of the day. 

We see people from RAS around from time to time for meetings and what not. If I spot one I'll ask.


----------



## mlutge (Feb 23, 2014)

I work here at Riggs and right now it's a 60 hour week.  Three 12's and a 24 or if you have some seniority it's two 24's and a 12. But the schedules are changing more than likely to a 56 with seniority or 4 twelves for lower seniority.  This place is awesome.  The pay is 47k for a medic and emts right  now start around 39k. Which  remains the same if and when   the schedules get changed.  The best part about here is the management.  I have never experienced a management staff that truly supports it's field employees like they do here.  Our GM literally has his radio on 24/7 and will come to a call at 3am if it sounds like it something you might need help with (codes, big mva's etc.) and seeing as how all fire departments are bls  it comes in handy.  The county has a very high poverty rate and makes for running on a lot of really sick people and the homicide rate is one of the highest in the state.  Great experience great management and a great union.  Come work here you might like it.


----------



## Angel (Feb 23, 2014)

can you explain the pay in more detail PM if needed, I'm curious about how overtime works, how hard is it to make a living on the salary there. 
the management part seems good because I think we've all worked for what seems like the scum of the earth. 
also, with the 911 contract (ending?) in april how will that affect operations? are lay offs expected?

Thanks for the info


----------



## mlutge (Feb 23, 2014)

Deleted


----------

